
The Great Flood of 2019: A Complete Picture of a Slow-Motion Disaster - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/09/11/us/midwest-flooding.html
======
SiempreViernes
That's a pretty amazing use of the oft' abused "scroll to progress" ploy.

